

Show HN: Glui – The simplest way to capture, annotate and share screenshots - razola
http://glui.me 

======
shortformblog
I've been doing sort of a hand-made version of this for a while. It's a useful
trick and one of my favorite quick-blogging techniques.

This doesn't have annotations, but it's a free alternative:
<http://grabbox.devsoft.no/>

------
fharper1961
<http://collabshot.com/> is free, does the same thing and supports Linux, Mac
and Windows.

------
Skoofoo
Neat, but $5? As an /introductory/ price? I don't have a Mac, but I can't
imagine it's that troublesome to capture, annotate and share screenshots on
one. I guess I'm just not the target market for this sort of thing.

~~~
rdouble
There isn't another app that does it all (capture, annotate, quick share, host
the screenshot) besides Skitch, which was bought by Evernote.

~~~
egze
There is monosnap. Much better than Skitch.

<http://monosnap.com/>

~~~
rdouble
Thanks... a link to an app I didn't yet know about was what I was hoping for
when I posted my comment. :)

------
imwhimsical
What's the difference between this and CloudApp set to "auto upload
screenshot" ?

This is a genuine question. Am I missing something here?

~~~
tuananh
CloudAPp doesn't allow you to annotate the screenshots though.

~~~
huhtenberg
But it has robust backend infrastructure and it has been around for a while.

You know... trivial extra feature vs. maturity and reliability... it's not a
hard choice. Besides there are CloudApp clients that support annotations if
that's what someone really needs.

~~~
imwhimsical
Also, You can install plugins, called "raindrops" to add a few neat features,
or make your own plugins since they have a raindrops API.

And the free package covers almost everything that 'Glui' does, for free.

------
MortenK
Www.jingproject.com is a great solution for this as well. One click to upload
and url to the annotated screenshot is in the clipboard

------
nathanpc
Nice. Simple applications is what we need 90% of the time.

